
CloudHarmony Blog: Introducing Web Services for Cloud Performance Metrics - falava
http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2010/10/introducing-web-services-for-cloud.html
======
jread
We've spent about a year collecting data and developing these web services.
I'd be very interested in feedback and suggestions from the HN community.

